# my self built van



## mitzimad (Jan 24, 2012)

building renee2


----------



## n brown (Jan 24, 2012)

nice job mate,out of interest,what building/carpentry /whatever skills did you start with ?


----------



## Deleted member 13859 (Jan 24, 2012)

hi

brilliant job well done

when can I bring my tranny over for you to do?????  hahahahaha

tranivanman


----------



## ellisboy (Jan 24, 2012)

Nice job there! What tools did you use in the construction of your van and who did the plumbing :wave:
Regards Stephen.


----------



## mitzimad (Jan 25, 2012)

*carpentry*

i had basic wood working skills im a plumber by trade it was only the second time id used a router the first was two groves in some ply.By  using lightwieght ply,plastic mouldings and edgings theres not a lot of carpentry skills involved ,some scribing is obviously needed other than that the ability to cut straight and some basic powertool use


----------



## mitzimad (Jan 25, 2012)

tranivanman said:


> hi
> 
> brilliant job well done
> 
> ...


anytime you have the money i dont come cheap lol


----------



## n brown (Jan 25, 2012)

mitzimad said:


> i had basic wood working skills im a plumber by trade it was only the second time id used a router the first was two groves in some ply.By  using lightwieght ply,plastic mouldings and edgings theres not a lot of carpentry skills involved ,some scribing is obviously needed other than that the ability to cut straight and some basic powertool use



didn't make you nervous then, cutting up those expensive boards?what did you use to cut them? i  get your point though,i've only used that plastic corner and edging strip on one van and found it very relaxing compared.


----------



## kell (Jan 30, 2012)

A really good conversion. Top job.


----------



## mitzimad (Feb 11, 2012)

n brown said:


> didn't make you nervous then, cutting up those expensive boards?what did you use to cut them? i  get your point though,i've only used that plastic corner and edging strip on one van and found it very relaxing compared.



jig saw and circular saw ,measure twice cut once  
used lots of straight edges clamped in place for straight cuts and made a bit of a saw bench with the circular saw for doing ofcuts 
if i was starting again id probly buy a saw bench from ebay and  sell it on when finished


----------

